# Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [TOWN WIN]



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2012)

List of players and songs for quick reference:

Coloursfall – Sim Sala Bim – Fleet Foxes
Sunflower – Jeremiah Blues – Sting
yiran – Dragon Roost Island – Wind Waker
Zero Moment – The Gypsy Bard – Friendship is Witchcraft
Zexion – Riot – Three Days Grace
Great and Powerful Trixie – A Whole New World - Aladdin
Zora of Termina – Last Name – Carrie Underwood
Lyra Heartstrings – Highly Strung – Orianthi feat. Steve Vai
Deadfan22 – Through the Glass – Stone Sour
Light – Speed Power-Up – Sonic Adventure 2
Phantom – Game of Thrones Opening Theme – Game of Thrones
Artemis Fowl – Kidding Ourselves – Stabilo
OrngSumb – Deranged – Coheed and Cambria
Le Sabre – Hero – Skillet
HighMoon – Her Eyes – Pat Monahan
Maimi – For True Story – Sonic Adventure 2
sreservoir – Surgam Identidem – Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Flareth – Unknown Theme – Pokémon Yellow​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_"This stage knows only death. These songs are no stranger to bloodshed."_

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNLvmLXuGdQ

Four years have passed since the very first “game” was played in this showhouse. Its history since then has been marked by short periods of peace and of murder. The fabled beast still lurks in the depths of the showhouse, though hasn’t made an appearance since the last games, where all but two songs fell prey to its insatiable appetite. That was, until _they_ came.

They swept over the showhouse as night sweeps over the rolling countryside. The showhouse plunged into chaos once more as they breathed death upon its patrons. A chosen few songs were spared as part of _his_ mercy. The Ruler of the Shadows, they called him. The Lord of the Fallen. The few that had survived those years of unrest knew his true name. He was Unfurl, the lonely shadow who was the lover of Hot Mess, the flaming mistress who took hold of the showhouse by force four years ago. His love for her had been his only connection with reality. Once this link had been severed, his lust for revenge had turned him into a madman.

Little is known about what happened to Be Prepared. Some say she was slain and sacrificed to the beast. Others say her death wouldn’t be enough for Unfurl, and she is kept under lock and key in the Chamber of the Beast, so that she can be tortured. Some believe she has been in hiding this whole time.

“To the few of you that have been chosen…” announces a voice that is angelically soft yet thunderously loud, “You have yet to prove yourself. If you manage to survive these games, perhaps, just _perhaps_, you may be good enough to join me in my purge…”

This would be the showhouse’s darkest hour.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remember the rules:
-48 hour phases. Extensions might be given if deemed necessary.
-There is no restriction on abstains.
-Out-of-thread communication is NOT allowed.
-Be active! I will do inactive kills. If there's any reason you can't participate let me know ahead of time if you can.
-Night actions that are not sent in will NOT be counted.

*All role PMs have been sent out. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [N1]*

The songs woke up to find a rather unnerving sight. A single song was swaying to and fro, it's body soaked in blood and suspended from the rafters. If this had not been terrifying enough, the victim's intestines had been removed, and used as the noose from which the frail body was hanging.

Only moments later, the songs found something else. A body had been stashed away in a broom closet. Her eyes had been gouged out, her two empty eye sockets staring out into oblivion. A series of marks had been cut into her chest, and both of her hands had been cut off. 

A cold silence fell over the showroom once again. 

*sreservoir is dead. It was innocent. 
Maimi is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Must be a Serial Killer about.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

That was really...descriptive.
A noose made from your own intestines?


----------



## see ya (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Damn, two kills in one night? And very gruesome ones, too. *shudder* The first one's clearly trying to scare us, but the second? Seems kinda random. Angry. I would say a brothers kill or something similar but that would probably mean there had to have been three deaths. But not necessarily. It's a possibility.

Interesting thing to wake up to, certainly, but still not enough clues yet. Anyone else have anything?


----------



## see ya (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*



Sunflower said:


> Damn, two kills in one night? And very gruesome ones, too. *shudder* The first one's clearly trying to scare us, so probably a mafia or serial killer kill, but the second? Seems kinda random. Angry. I would say a brothers kill or something similar but that would probably mean there had to have been three deaths. But not necessarily. It's a possibility.
> 
> Interesting thing to wake up to, certainly, but still not enough clues yet. Anyone else have anything?


----------



## see ya (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

(oops, forgot you can't edit posts in mafia. Disregard me quoting myself.)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*



Sunflower said:


> Damn, two kills in one night? And very gruesome ones, too. *shudder* The first one's clearly trying to scare us, but the second? Seems kinda random. Angry. *I would say a brothers kill or something similar but that would probably mean there had to have been three deaths.* But not necessarily. It's a possibility.
> 
> Interesting thing to wake up to, certainly, but still not enough clues yet. Anyone else have anything?


... No? Wouldn't it be that the killer killed one fishing brother, then the other fishing brother targeted someone else, killing them? That'd be two kills, not three.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*



Great and Powerful Trixie said:


> ... No? Wouldn't it be that the killer killed one fishing brother, then the other fishing brother targeted someone else, killing them? That'd be two kills, not three.


That sounds about right, yes. I think our best assumption is that there's a Serial Killer out there, frankly, or at least another killing role that does more than bullet deaths.

Bluh bluh first day deaths. I got nothin'.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Yeah, me neither. I at first thought lovers, but it'd be sorta in the description wouldn't it. But  serial killer is probably it.


----------



## Light (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*



Zora of Termina said:


> That sounds about right, yes. I think our best assumption is that there's a Serial Killer out there, frankly, or at least another killing role that does more than bullet deaths.


Agreed, or else we just have a _really freaking gruesome_ fishing brother.

The good thing is it looks like the killers leave calling cards.


----------



## see ya (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Oops, you guys are right. I'm not sure what I was thinking. Herp.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

*arrives late*

Alright lets see what we have her--....well that's certainly a bloody thing. *pokes at the bodies a bit* Hung by their guts and the other with their hands chopped out. I may have to look at their songs later, but this could either by a reference to the killer(s) songs, their own songs in some respect, or just the current owner of this show house added a little flavor to the murders so the Beast's hunger could be sated.

Either way, not much to go on since its the first day. But it can only get worse from here on, so we better start thinking up theories and pray there is someone out there can can protect our butts, block their attacks, or that we are just lucky to not get hit when we are onto something and get the chance to share what we may theorize.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Obligatory first-day *abstain*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

The songs discussed the grim nature of the precious night's deaths, but they were unable to choose a song to lynch. The songs went to sleep once more, as an ominous chill blew through the showhouse. 

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

Still missing a whole lot of night actions... Send them in, people!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D1]*

The songs were greeted once again by a rather brutal sight. The body of Her Eyes was pinned to a wall and impaled by a very large, rusty object that looked like a giant railroad spike. Her body was covered in bruises and what appeared to be tears of blood trailed from her eyes and formed pools on the cold, wooden floor.

Freshly painted on the wall in what was unmistakably blood were the words _"Graviora Menent."_

*HighMoon is dead. She was Innocent. 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

These descriptions are pretty gory 0_0


----------



## see ya (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Aaaaugh... That's a really awful way to go... Where did they even get a railroad spike in a music hall?

_Graviora Menent_? Apparently that translates to "The worst is yet to come." Whoever the mafia is they really seem to love the idea of scaring the pee out of us.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Okay time to see where this gets me, hmm?

*Sunflower*, I know you're Mafia. Time's up.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Whoa, Colours, how do you know this?


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

if I roleclaim i better get healed or something >:I

I'm the inspector, I inspected her first night but didn't see the day was up yet. If you want who I inspected last night it was you Phantom, so. :B


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Hmm, well, since you're not after my head, then ok, *Sunflower. *


----------



## yiran (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

*Sunflower*


----------



## see ya (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Oh, dear. Inspected so early in the game. Lame. 

Come on, guys. Why y'all gotta be like this? It could be a false positive, you know. These things do happen. Besides, if I were mafia where would I even get a railroad spike?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*



Sunflower said:


> Oh, dear. Inspected so early in the game. Lame.
> 
> Come on, guys. Why y'all gotta be like this? It could be a false positive, you know. These things do happen. Besides, if I were mafia where would I even get a railroad spike?


Yeah, sorry Sunflower, you're scum... 

Where _did _you get the railroad spike...

wait...

Railroad spike? What song has anything to do with Railroads, or trains, or sharp pointy metal objects?


----------



## see ya (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Exactly. Therefore, my innocence is assured. Right?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

Don't act like I can't see the bloody spike behind your back!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

I'm here to post that Coloursfall has made a false claim, for I am the inspector and I inspected Coloursfall last night, and he was mafia.

Nominating *Coloursfall*.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

And how do we know you're not a false inspector, hmmm? If you are, then who was your target for last night?

Seems there's conflicting claims now, so how about this. It's a very risky thing to claim inspector, and both of you should know you'll get lynched if you're wrong. So, I propose we hold the votes on *Sunflower*, then if Colours is lying, we lynch him tomorrow. If Colours is right, Lyra Heartstrings dies.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

That seems fair. And if there's a healer out there, we need you to heal either Colours if Sunflower turns out to be mafia, or Lyra if Sunflower turns out to be innocent.

*Sunflower*


----------



## Light (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

*Sunflower*.

If Colours is lying about Sunflower's alignment then I see three options:

A) Colours is activated alien trying to get lynched (very unstrategic and not very likely)
B) Colours is inspector and found a miller (plausible)
C) Colours is mafia and trying to out the inspector (also plausible)

If Colours is telling the truth and Sunflower is mafia then either:

A) Colours is alien and guessed a mafia trying to accuse a townie (extremely unlikely)
B) Colours is mafia using the bussing strategy to out the inspector and get us to lynch them (about 50%)
C) Colours is the inspector (about 50%)

I actually think Lyra might be the alien. Because it's a bit suspicious that Lyra would inspect Coloursfall _the night before_ Colours decided to claim inspector, and also that Lyra would refrain from giving any other results. If Sunflower turns out innocent, that's what it appears at least. If Sunflower and Colours are both mafia, then Lyra is likely inspector. If Sunflower is mafia and Colours is inspector, then Lyra is likely alien.


----------



## see ya (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

How can the spike be behind my back when it's still stuck through High Moon's dead corpse?


----------



## Light (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

She has a point there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D2]*

The songs talked it over, and then came to a conclusion. They all began to focus their gaze on one particular song.

"What? Me? You're kidding!" Jeremiah Blues protested.

The other songs surrounded her, and tied her arms and legs. They then carried her out into the center of the stage, and stood back as the giant claw stole her away in one swift snatching motion. The songs grimaced as they heard a far-off crunching noise, but then a brief flicker of hope reassured them. The shadowy master nodded to affirm their suspicions.

*Sunflower is dead. She was mafia. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

The songs awoke the next morning, apprehensive of what they might find. They gathered around a body lying against the wall in the foyer. It appeared a blade had struck the song between his eyes, and he now lay frozen in terror on the floor. 

The killer had left another bloody message on the wall. 

_"Eram quod es, Eris quod sum."_

*Lyra Heartstrings is dead. He was mafia. 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

...Called it.

Well, that was decidedly a vig kill. But if we're still here, presumably there's one mafia left. Anyone got any information?


----------



## Flareth (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Dang, we're completely owning the mafia.

Colours was (most likely) the true inspector so....hard to find leads now.


----------



## Deadfan22 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Um... I do. HighMoon, before dying, was visited by OrngSumb. If OrngSumb has anything to say. Say it.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

I got nothing. 

But I can translate the latin, thank you Catholic schooling. 

It means: "I was what you are, you will be what I am". It's usually found on gravestones.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



Deadfan22 said:


> Um... I do. HighMoon, before dying, was visited by OrngSumb. If OrngSumb has anything to say. Say it.


Urm... what? Are you claiming a watcher or something?


----------



## Light (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

*OrngSumb* until they claim.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Okay okay I'm vig. I targeted Maimi night one due to a request. I targeted HighMoon on suspicion they were mafia trying to cover tail with a long post yet no abstain or finger pointing. Last night I killed Lyra because of the day before. I'm not Mafia, but I'm not an Innocent.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

I-what-you-HUH?

I was about to post saying that Lyra was innocent!

Why? I'm a one-shot oracle. Last night, I asked, "Was Coloursfall ever inspected during the game?" I got yes as a result, which steered me towards colors being mafia and Lyra being the real inspector. But now that Lyra's dead, and showed up mafia, it appears this must be delven into a bit deeper!

So! From the information that I got, I forsee a few possibilities:

1) Lyra was a mafia rolecop and did in fact inspect Colours, whom showed up inspector, and tried to get him lynched. But, since he failed, shouldn't have the mafia targeted Colours instead of Lyra, since they would have known Lyra was really mafia?

2) Lyra was a rolecop that wins by himself and was not affiliated with the mafia, thus, he died. But shouldn't have they targeted Colours, since he actually proved Sunflower was mafia?

3) Lyra was an innocent rolecop/inspector that got Colours as mafia, and Colours merely bussed his mafia brethren so that he'd seem innocent, which would explain why the mafia went after Lyra and not Colours, but that still doesn't explain why he showed up mafia upon death. Death miller, perhaps?

4) Vehement be trollin' and might have counted my oracle question as an inspection to Colours, proving nothing.


That's my two cents. Well, since my Oracle question was a one-shot, I'm almost a vanilla now.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Oh, wait, I didn't see OrngSumb's post. Nevermind about the first three. In this situation, it appears that number four is the one that makes the most sense. ;^; But I suggest we keep and eye out on Colours, just in case.

OrngSumb, you said someone requested that you should have killed Maimi. Who was it that asked? No one could have known your role during the first night, so are you suggesting that you're a mason, or a lover? And aren't vigs innocents, not third party?


----------



## yiran (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

*OrngSumb*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

I think Colours was probably healed last night, after Sunflower was revealed Mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

But why wouldn't there be a mafia death (if OrngSumb were to be believed) last night? Wouldn't they target someone else if it was most likely that a healer would heal Colours? Are the mafia really that dumb?


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

All I can say is that the request was put in by somebody who isn't in this mafia but told me that people complain about Maimi and that they're an easy target night 0 to make the game go smoothly. And I guess this vig is third party. *yiran* since they voted for me even after I laid out everything I've done and roleclaimed


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Colours was really the best person to target last night. If they succeed, no more inspector. If they don't, oh well, I guess.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

*OrngSumb.*

You're not town, either way you put it. You said you weren't innocent.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Here's my plead: Ya'll can kill me, but wait until we're sure all of the Mafia are down and out. The only way you can get rid of them without me is a healer clash or lynching. If yiran isn't Mafia then I'll execute myself this upcoming night. Or you can kill me now and run the risk of Colours dying tonight and then being in the dark about the Mafia.


----------



## Light (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

The reason no one died last night could be because Lyra was the don.

Also, there is a name for 3rd party vig. It's called Serial Killer.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



Light said:


> The reason no one died last night could be because Lyra was the don.
> 
> Also, there is a name for 3rd party vig. It's called Serial Killer.


How would you know this?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



Zero Moment said:


> How would you know this?


Because that's basically what a Serial Killer is, but normally they _are_ mafia aligned, they just don't communicate with the other mafia. Vigilantes, on the other hand, _know_ they are innocent_. _

OrngSumb specifically said they were not innocent, yet not mafia. Third party origin. 

Either way they are NOT town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



Phantom said:


> Because that's basically what a Serial Killer is, but normally they _are_ mafia aligned, they just don't communicate with the other mafia. Vigilantes, on the other hand, _know_ they are innocent_. _
> 
> OrngSumb specifically said they were not innocent, yet not mafia. Third party origin.
> 
> Either way they are NOT town.


Wait, I misread that. I thought Light meant something completely different 0n0


----------



## Flareth (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Yeah.....nominating *OrngSumb*


----------



## Deadfan22 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Do you all have anyone else you have suspicions of?


----------



## Deadfan22 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

That sounds bad. I have something I can do if you do have other sucpisons, I mean.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

I dunno. I mean, Serial Killer or not, any way to dispose of the Mafia is valuable.

And, if we ever would decide that he's no longer of use, then we could just off him.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Alright you can't win with me alive, but are you sure the Mafia is all gone? I won't shoot unless you suspect Mafia if you keep me alive.


----------



## yiran (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Why would you comply with something that results in your own death? It makes absolutely no sense. It is very likely that you, and maybe the people that are defending you, are formulating a plan that would benefit yourself.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

Wait, who's defending me?


----------



## Light (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



OrngSumb said:


> Alright you can't win with me alive, ...


The cat has come out of the bag. You probably should have just claimed vig.


----------



## yiran (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



OrngSumb said:


> Wait, who's defending me?


Subtext indicates Zero Moment doesn't want you dead even after you explicitly stated that you are not town.

Either way you have not provided any convincing arguments and are simply trying to pick irrelevant points to argue against, which indicates that you indeed are not with us. People generally suffer from more indignation and make more of an effort on the relevant point when they are wrongly accused.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



yiran said:


> Subtext indicates Zero Moment doesn't want you dead even after you explicitly stated that you are not town.
> 
> Either way you have not provided any convincing arguments and are simply trying to pick irrelevant points to argue against, which indicates that you indeed are not with us. People generally suffer from more indignation and make more of an effort on the relevant point when they are wrongly accused.


I have communicated with two people in this Mafia outside of here, the GM and res. res was only to figure out the first night kill.

And what are you talking about? You're chalking up to Mafia in my mind due to your contradicting statements. First you acknowledge that I've explicitly said I'm neither townie nor Mafia, but then turn around and express doubt. Go ahead and lynch me. But if you don't win afterwards then I'm going to sit back and watch the Mafia pick you off. *OrngSumb* just to please you.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*



yiran said:


> Subtext indicates Zero Moment doesn't want you dead even after you explicitly stated that you are not town.


Uh, yeah. Unless a vig comes out, the only option we have is to lynch. It's not a good thing to have only one option when things get complicated. And things _always_ get complicated.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

The songs gathered around Deranged, convinced they had found the killer. Two songs held him down while another raised her weapon and pointed it at the accused.

_"Et tu, Brute?"_

The gunshot rang throughout the showhouse.

*OrngSumb is dead. He was Third-Party. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D3]*

The songs awoke to another very bloody spectacle. Two bodies were lying limp and motionless in the center of the stage. One appeared to be soaked with blood and covered in bullet wounds. The other showed close to no signs of physical trauma, yet still appeared to be in the final stages of life. The dying song managed to cough out a few words before being cut short.

_"The... Shadows... 
The... Shadows... must... reclaim..."_

*Coloursfall is dead. He was Innocent.
Zora of Termina is dead. She was Innocent.
48 hours for daytime discussion.*


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Mafia poisoner?


----------



## yiran (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Unless something comes up (and since I'm able to change my vote afterwards) I'm going with *Zero Moment*. My reason being with he sided (not explicitly) with OrngSumb the day before.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

I dunno, my siding seemed pretty explicit to me.


(Psst, VM. I might not be able to respond quickly later, so could you hold off the phase end for a bit if I'm unresponsive, if it comes to that?)


----------



## Flareth (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

I think they must have been lovers. I'm not siding yet. Waiting til we have more info.


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Um? If Zero Moment were mafia then he would, at least eventually, want a 3rd party serial killer dead. Add to that the fact that OrngSumb managed to take down one of the mafia. And that was a purposeful targeting of mafia on the part of OrngSumb, because that was after we found out that Coloursfall was telling the truth about being inspector and hence Lyra was not. (By the way Flareth if they were lovers then Zero Moment would be dead right now.)

Also, I figure there is (was?) likely a mafia silencer. Coloursfall didn't speak up at all yesterday despite being inspector, and this is a game where we get modkilled for not participating.


----------



## yiran (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

I do admit that Zero Moment is not very suspicious. However, we have no other leads, and abstaining without an inspector won't do us much good.

They can't be lovers because then they'd die together.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Alright, I guess since we have nothing, I'll roleclaim.

I'm the Mortician. I inspect dead bodies to find out their role.

On N0 I was unable to use my night action, since _apparently_ I can only inspect those who are confirmed dead.
On N1, I inspected res. He was a Tracker.
On N2, I inspected Sunflower. He was the Don.
On N3 I inspected Lyra and, surprisingly enough, she was a Role Cop. I suppose she was a Mafia Role Cop, trying to locate the power roles for the Mafia.


----------



## yiran (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Okay, I see.

*Unvote*

The other subtext I read is too subtle for lynching, therefore I probably won't be doing anything until leads come up. (Or I'm really busy at school and need to do art homework so can't be bothered thinking aaaaa.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

*Day phase is extended by 24 hours.*


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

*abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

I'll *abstain*, I guess, unless anyone's up for lynching inactives :\


----------



## yiran (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

I think we should lynch inactives and eventually tell everyone to claim. The mafia will have to fabricate info and there's a higher chance of catching them out.

I'm in school right now so no time to


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

If someone's being inactive during the day phase and hasn't been modkilled yet, then they're probably at least keeping busy at night. And also, now that I think about it, that could be the cause of Coloursfall's death last night. Which would suck.


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*



Light said:


> If someone's being inactive during the day phase and hasn't been modkilled yet, then they're probably at least keeping busy at night. And also, now that I think about it, inactivity could be the cause of Coloursfall's death last night. Which would suck.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

GM note: I haven't modkilled anyone in this game yet, and I would make it pretty clear if I did.


----------



## yiran (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

No, Coloursfall isn't one to abandon a game, especially since he's inspector.

I'll sort out the activity of players when I have time (or if someone else does it). Then we vote for one of them and they will likely respond and answer why they were inactive (and we evaluate if the reason is plausible enough for innocence), since VM just pretty much implied that everyone is active.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

That sounds like a good enough plan.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

Well then...

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

(Oh my gosh, since when can you not edit posts in mafia! I have no idea how that contentless quote of my own post happened.)


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

(Also, dang it. That was my 666th post and I couldn't even edit it to make note of it.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

The songs woke again to find something rather shocking. The body of one song had been found pinned to the wall, via an arrow through his head. Blood ran down his face and stained his clothes, which were sweaty and torn. A note had been folded and stuffed into the victim's shirt pocket. 

The Gypsy Bard reached out to take the note and tried to read it aloud to the group. "I can't make out what it says exactly, but one word keeps appearring..." the song anounced.

_"Reclaim"_

*yiran is dead. Alignment is unknown. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D4]*

....Okay?

Well, I inspected Zora last night. It appears that she was a Lover, so that explains yesterday.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

Alignment unknown? What could that be?


----------



## Deadfan22 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

I am wondering that too. 

ZM, you said Zora was a lover. That does explain last night. Okay. We need to figure something out. What would be classified under "Alignment Unknown?"


----------



## Flareth (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

I dunno. An alien perhaps? It got targeted twice killing it?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

*24 hour extension. If no vote is made, it will be counted as an abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

Okay, I guess yiran would either be an Alien or some other third-party thing that I can't think of.
Also, I find it a bit suspicious that yiran is killed the night after he says he'll sort out a list of inactives. Or not, I don't know. Might be coincidence.
Anyway, if nobody else has any information, I'll go ahead and *abstain*.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

I choose to *abstain *as well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

*No one was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

(We are ahead of schedule this time because everyone sent in their night actions!)

The songs woke up again, prepared for the worst. They peered out onto the stage, but to their surprise, not a single body was found. This little fluke filled the songs with hope, if only for a little while.

*No one had died. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D5]*

So many explanations of what could have happened last night....

HighMoon was the Bodyguard.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

So, maybe there was a healer or....dundundun....SOMEONE IS AN ALIEN.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

*cough* *cough* DO SOMETHING *cough*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

*Zero Moment*.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Scratch that. 

*Flareth.*


----------



## Flareth (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

On what grounds, Phantom?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Mafia is active, therefore lynch an active.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

*~12 more hours.*


----------



## Flareth (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

But what makes me more of a target, then say...*Zero Moment*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*



Flareth said:


> But what makes me more of a target, then say...*Zero Moment*


Because I've roleclaimed, unlike you.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Oh, riiiiiight.

But who's says the mafia isn't just being inactive during the day phase? If so, it could be anyone.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

*MOAR EXTENSIONS*

Seriously though, it's time to get your lynching hats on :V


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Yep sticking with *Flareth* who seems amazingly scummy.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Going with *Flareth*.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

I hate not having internet access. Just barely caught up. But, like everyone thinks, *Flareth* seems the most Mafia-like.


----------



## Le Sabre (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

*Flareth*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

What started as a suggestion became a full-scale mob. The crowd gathered around Unknown Theme, with a bloodthirsty look in their eyes. They then carried the song, who was now fighting and screaming, up to the center of the stage.

"No, not me! It's not me! I'm innocent" she screamed.

The mob wouldn't listen. They threw her down onto the stage, and took a few steps backwards. The song quickly scrambled to her feet, but before she could get anywhere a giant paw swooped down with frightening speed and snatched her away.

*Flareth is dead. She was mafia. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D6]*

Hoping for another night of no deaths, the songs all awoke and gathered by the stage. What they found was that the previous night had not been so peaceful. The Gypsy Bard was found strangled to death using a guitar's E string. Written all over his face as if with permanent marker was the repeated word "SHADOWS". His lifeless body reminded the songs that although many mafioso had been vanquished, the terror still was not over.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent. 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Zexion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

Inactive lynch maybe? If so... *MysticMoon.*


----------



## Zexion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

What I mean by that is... no day posting. I haven't seen MysticMoon post at all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

*Everyone is modkilled.

GM wins.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

But, no, seriously, you should probably discuss or the above scenario _will_ happen.


----------



## Deadfan22 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

No time like the present to test your theory Zexi.

*Kill* MysticMoon


----------



## Zexion (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*



Deadfan22 said:


> No time like the present to test your theory Zexi.


_I'm bringing Zexi back. Them other boys don't know how to act._


----------



## hyphen (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*



Zexion said:


> _I'm bringing Zexi back. Them other boys don't know how to act._


that is going in my sig


also I am tired of this and really need to get back to real life
hiatus from mafia might as well go out with a something?
let's just end this
sorry
*self*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

The whole showroom stood silent. Through the Glass raised a gun and pointed it at Kidding Ourselves. He took a deep breath, and shut his eyes as his finger pulled down on the trigger. It was a clean headshot.

Soon the crowd had gathered round the fallen song’s body. A few seconds passed, each feeling like an eternity. Two of the black figures swept out from the darkness and claimed the dead song. The Shadows took off with the body, and were gone in an instant.

A chill swept through the showhouse that pierced the remaining songs right down to the bone. Unfurl descended. With him were more black figures, thirteen total. They smelled of the most horrifying scent imaginable. Yet they spoke not a word, and remained almost perfectly still. Unfurl took a deep breath, and with that sweetly sick voice of his, he began the announcement, “Well done. If you are among those left standing, you have truly proven your worth.”

“The mafia have all been slain. While I personally would have loved to see you all targeted one by one, there is something quite wonderful with what I have seen. _Eram quod es, Eris quod sum._ I was what you are, you will be what I am. You have all become murderers.”

A smile spread across the song’s face.

“You are no longer yourselves. You have been changed. You now belong to me. The Shadows have claimed you…”

One of the dark figures to Unfurl’s right moved forward, and turned to face the shadowy leader. “No,” said the voice, which was flat and lifeless, “I think you are mistaken.”

The other twelve Shadows removed the black hoods that covered their faces. The surviving songs gasped, as they saw the familiar figures. There was Jeremiah Blues, with a look of derision in her cold, dead eyes. There was Sim Sala Bim, standing tall and resolute, with Last Name clutching at his arm. The Gypsy Bard stood there as well, with a sad look on his pale face. Highly Strung looked over the faces of the living with unmistakable anger. The victors looked out and saw the faces of all twelve songs that had earlier perished. They were neither dead nor alive.

“The shadows are not claiming them, my dear…”

The Shadow who had been speaking slowly reached up to take off her hood. Everyone covered their eyes for a moment as the flames rose up and filled the dark house with light. A familiar face smiled at Unfurl with a look of sinister delight.

“They are reclaiming… you.”

She lurched forward, and gave the shadowy master a kiss. Unfurl screamed, as he felt pain surge through every nerve in his body. He fell to his knees, and then fell straight to the floor. After a few moments, the undead songs picked up his body, and carried him away.

The flaming mistress laughed as she faded into nothing.

*MysticMoon is dead. She was Mafia. Town wins.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*



Spoiler: ROLES



*Coloursfall – Sim Sala Bim – Fleet Foxes* 
_He was so kind, such a gentleman tied to the oceanside
Lighting a match on the suitcase's latch in the fading of night_
ROLE: Inspector. Once per night you may choose to inspect another player, and their alignment will be revealed to you - Mafia or Innocent
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Postcard (One Shot). At one point in the game, you may ask the mod to send an anonymous message to the player of your choice.
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Sunflower – Jeremiah Blues – Sting* 
_Every place around the world it seemed the same
Can't hear the rhythm for the drums
Everybody wants to look the other way
When something wicked this way comes_
ROLE: Mafia Don. You are in charge of the Mafia, head the kills, and have the final say in deciding who dies. Your partners are Highly Strung (Lyra Heartstrings), Unknown Theme (Flareth), and Kidding Ourselves (Artemis Fowl).
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Parting Gift. If you are lynched during the day, all players who nominated you will have their night actions blocked for the following night.
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*yiran – Dragon Roost Island – Wind Waker* 
ROLE: Nurse. Any players who “visit” you during night will have a healing effect applied to them, identical to that of a doctor. This effect will result in overdose and kill a player if they are also healed by another doctor on the same night.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Zero Moment – The Gypsy Bard – Friendship is Witchcraft* 
_When you’ve bungled all your bangles
And your loved ones have been mangled
Listen to this jingle jangle
Of my gypsy tambourine_
ROLE: Mortician. Once per night you may choose to search the body of a dead player and learn of their role.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Zexion – Riot – Three Days Grace* 
_If you feel so empty
So used up, so let down
If you feel so angry
Just get up
Let’s start a riot_
ROLE: Gunsmith. You may arm up to two players with guns. During the night you must tell the GM who you want to give a gun, and that player will receive it in the morning. The gun can be used for a single kill during the day.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Great and Powerful Trixie – A Whole New World - Aladdin* 
_A whole new world 
Every turn a surprise 
With new horizons to pursue_
ROLE: Hunter. If you are killed or lynched, you will fire a random shot at another player.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Oracle (One-Shot). At one point in the game, you may ask the mod a yes or no question about some aspect of the game. You may not ask a question that would reveal any particular player's alignment or role, but you can ask if a certain role exists in the game.
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Zora of Termina – Last Name – Carrie Underwood* 
_And I don't even know his last name
My momma would be so ashamed
It started off, "hey cutie where you from"
And then it turned into oh no, what have I done
And I don't even know his last name_
ROLE: Lover. On night one you will pick a player to fall in love with. That player is now linked to you, and if either you or your lover dies, the other will die of grief. Your goal is to be the last two players remaining, and you may contact each other privately to discuss your plans.
QUALITY: Bulletproof (One-Shot). You are protected from a single nightkill.
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Lyra Heartstrings – Highly Strung – Orianthi feat. Steve Vai* 
ROLE: Mafia Role Cop. Each night you may choose one player and learn of their role. Your leader is Jeremiah Blues (Sunflower), and your partners are Unknown Theme (Flareth) and Kidding Ourselves (Artemis Fowl). You will take over as don if Jeremiah Blues is dead.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*Deadfan22 – Through the Glass – Stone Sour* 
_I'm looking at you through the glass...
Don't know how much time has passed_
ROLE: Watcher. Each night you may choose a player to watch and find out the names of all the people who targeted that player on the same night, if any. You won’t be told what the actions were, just who visited the player.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Daybringer (One-Shot). You can use this ability once to end the night phase and skip forward to day. Only the night actions that had already been sent in will be counted.
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Light – Speed Power-Up – Sonic Adventure 2* 
ROLE: Nexus. You will passively redirect any actions targeted at you to another player (chosen randomly). Kills will not be redirected.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Phantom – Game of Thrones Opening Theme – Game of Thrones* 
ROLE: Alien. If you are killed during the night, you become an activated alien. As an activated alien, you win the game if you are lynched during the day.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent/Mafia (When active)

*Artemis Fowl – Kidding Ourselves – Stabilo*
_Well, we're kidding ourselves kidding ourselves
So what do you want from me_
ROLE: Mafia Janitor. Twice per game you may strip the mafia’s victim of evidence, hiding their alignment. Your leader is Jeremiah Blues (Sunflower), and your partners are Highly Strung (Lyra Heartstrings) and Unknown Theme (Flareth). You will take over as don if Jeremiah Blues, Highly Strung, and Unknown Theme are dead.
QUALITY: Ruthless. You gain an additional kill if you are the last remaining mafia member.
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*OrngSumb – Deranged – Coheed and Cambria*
_Oh, this works all for you and me, it's all our being.
We'll burn this city down!_
ROLE: Serial Killer. Each night you choose a player to kill. You win by being the last surviving player, and the game will not end while you are still alive.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Third-Party (Shows up as Innocent upon inspection)

*Le Sabre – Hero – Skillet* 
_I need a hero to save my life
A hero'll save me (just in time)_
ROLE: Doctor. Each night you may select a player to heal. This will protect them from a single kill during that night. The patient will die from overdose if they are healed by two or more doctors.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*HighMoon – Her Eyes – Pat Monahan* 
_Her eyes, that's where hope lies
That's where blue skies always meet the sunrise
Her eyes, that's where I go
When I go home_
ROLE: Bodyguard. Choose a player at night to protect. If another player tries to kill this player, there is a 50% chance you will die in place of your target, and a 50% chance you will both survive and you will learn the name of your attacker.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Maimi – For True Story – Sonic Adventure 2* 
_Stars don't twinkle
The moon doesn't shine_
ROLE: Roleblocker. Each night you may choose one player to roleblock. They will be unable to use their night actions for that night.
QUALITY: N/A	
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*sreservoir – Surgam Identidem – Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica*
ROLE: Tracker. Each night you may choose one player and see who they visited (if anyone) during that night.
QUALITY: Ascetic. You are immune to all night actions other than those that could cause your death.
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Flareth – Unknown Theme – Pokémon Yellow*
ROLE: Mafia Safeguard. Each night you may target one player and render them immune from all non-killing night actions (Inspection, Roleblock, etc.). Your leader is Jeremiah Blues (Sunflower), and your partners are Highly Strung (Lyra Heartstrings) and Kidding Ourselves (Artemis Fowl). You will take over as don if both Jeremiah Blues and Highly Strung are dead.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia





Spoiler: ACTIONS



I have a partial list :P I need some motivation to complete it.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

Dang it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia V: Enclosure in Shadow [D7]*

BOOYEAH


----------



## Zexion (Sep 18, 2012)

You're welcome/Thank you Deadfan22! Lynch would've worked too, but that gun helped!


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel justified in saying, I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2012)

it comes to our attention -- with confirmation, mind! -- that a certain (remarkably, some might say, immature) subset of the players (and, one might think, all of us involved know who we are) find us so unbearable as to be worth seeking to corrupt the GM in such away as to arrange to have us killed immediately.

that is wrong; reprehensible, even. hatred is ... acceptable, one might say, under the circumstances. verbal rage, too, is acceptable. comparison to axis power leaders is ... patently ridiculous, actually, but humour is acceptable. what one does in one's own bubble need not be the business of those outside the bubble, so long as said bubble is constructed of material unlikely to burst under stress. but having the integrity of, ah, a "stupid online game thing" compromised? that is unjustifiable.

in the interest of avoiding drama in both the present and the future, let it suffice to establish that the attempt intentionally to ruin secretly a source of others' amusement most certainly places oneself in the category consisting of the sort of person with whom association requires more effort than that which from it one gains; and that if one wishes not to play in a game involving certain persons, it is sufficient not to play in games involving said persons. but, too, it might be noted that not optimising within the bounds of the rules merely indicates that one is not playing to full potential. it certainly does not make one a better role-player, per stormwind's  monumental formulation.

and how so appallingly sloppy the attempt! for the future ... well, advice is available to those who seek it, in any case.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice guys, bravo!

I'll be making another round myself when I get everything set up. So if you are interested in a VI, keep watch. I may post a link here to it. Guys I love ya and I'm amazed Song Mafia has gone this far~


----------



## Sylph (Sep 19, 2012)

And here is the next round~


----------

